
Do Larger Seed Rounds Lead to Bigger Series As? - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/seed-size-impact-seriesa/
======
minimaxir
The first chart is more than enough to answer "no" to the posed question
because there is no positive linear correlation between the two variables.
(correlation between $ seed and $ Series A is close to zero)

